

Study: cellphone radiation can cause cancer - randomname2
http://informahealthcare.com/doi/abs/10.3109/15368378.2015.1043557

======
gus_massa
The original title is: "Oxidative mechanisms of biological activity of low-
intensity radiofrequency radiation"

